# Can you island search for a new villager, while a villager is in boxes?



## OtterFloof (May 12, 2020)

If I start hopping islands, will new villagers show up on them while my current villager is in boxes?-- or do I have to wait for the plot to be empty?

I saw this thread yesterday about how if you visit someone's island --and they voided a villager-- then you can end up with their villager. Can someone clarify on this?
Does that mean I shouldn't visit anyone today while Frita is in boxes? I'm really looking forward to island hopping to find a new villager and I don't want this to happen!

Any input is appreciated!


----------



## Garrett (May 12, 2020)

No. The plot has to be empty.

No idea about voiding, I'm not sure anyone really has a definitive answer to that one. 

Good luck island hopping!


----------



## Campy (May 12, 2020)

Like Garrett said, you'll have to wait until tomorrow, when their house is gone. 

Regarding voided villagers; I don't believe they can move in the exact same day your villager has left (which would be tomorrow for you). At the earliest, it would be the day after. And that day, there's also a chance Tom Nook will have sold the plot to a random villager. So in a nutshell; tomorrow is the day you want to go island hopping! The day after you may have a voided or random villager moving in.


----------

